# Kobalt hand tools from Lowes



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

When it comes to hand tools I have pretty much been a Craftsman guy for about 40 yrs now. I still like Craftsman but recently I bought several Kobalt tools... some lineman's pliers, hack saw, adjustable (crescent) wrench, and several others. I was surprised as to how good quality they seem to be. I am wondering what others think of Kobalt hand tools.
I have not bought any sockets or ratchets yet, but I am needing some. Thoughts??


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm kind of in the same boat as you. I have several chests full of "vintage" Craftsman mechanics tools, most of which are >30 years old. Last summer I was helping my nephew work on some of his lawn mowers and he had a set of Kobalt 1/4" metric sockets we were using.

I won't say I was impressed by the quality, but I wasn't disappointed either. Fit seemed good on nuts, ratchet action was good, felt decent in hand. Admittedly, they were getting light use, but had no problems with them. I've not used any of the combination wrenches or any larger socket sets, but for the light use we were giving them they worked just fine.

I really don't know where they are priced vs Craftsman or what kind of warranty they have, but I think they are worth considering if they have a favorable price point.

My old Craftsman tools have served me favorably for a long time with heavy use (farm) so I'd have a hard time giving them up. But if I needed something quickly they would probably be my choice - especially with the local Sears store closing in May.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure about Kobalt tools, as I usually don't do much business with Lowes, just a convenience thing... I have added some Husky combination wrenches and sockets that stack up favorably against my old Craftsman stuff... Still not quite to the level of Snap On, but pretty nice...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the kobalt pliers, ever since craftsman dumped their pro line of pliers they don't have any worth buying in my opinion. ..the sockets and ratchets are ok but I still prefer the craftsman higher end ratchets.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

We don't have Lowes Stores here, but I bought a couple Kobalt screw drives when I was on the road and need some tools. They were good enough that I have moved them from the car to my home repair toolbox.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

When I was replacing the garbage Chinese tools I bought as a teenager, I went with Craftsman over Kobalt or Husky mainly because they were American made (aside from the power tools, which are all made overseas).

If I were to do it over again, I'd have trouble making the same choice, because in that time Craftsman have mostly shifted to oversea production. Kobalt and Husky are too, but they seem to be much more substantial, better designed, etc. I was quite impressed with Kobalt products last time I was in a Lowes, and wouldn't hesitate to buy them at all (except the nearest Lowes is 90 miles away, getting replacements would be a challenge).


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mort said:


> If I were to do it over again, I'd have trouble making the same choice, because in that time Craftsman have mostly shifted to oversea production.).


Not entirely accurate. The sockets and high end ratchets are still USA made, as are the ratchets that come in the sets. Screwdrivers, pliers and chisels are still USA made. 

There are a bunch more items still USA made, but there are more today than years ago.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I am considering a combination wrench set and possibly a socket set as well. I plan on doing some comparison shopping soon. Thanks for the inputs,


----------



## dhh57 (Feb 17, 2014)

I really like the Kobalt wrenches and sockets. I purchased a Kobalt claw hammer and the sights on it are terrible. No way to drive a nail straight. My 20 year old trusty wood handle hammer never misses. 

IMO the only thing that made craftsman good is the life time replacement. Nothing special about the tools.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

dhh57 said:


> I purchased a Kobalt claw hammer and the sights on it are terrible.


the sights on this one are off too!!










lol sorry had to do it..


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been a Craftsman fan for over 50 years and have more Craftsman tool than I can even think of right now, but some of the Kobalt tools have impressed me. I have heard that Craftsman no longer has a lifetime warranty on all their tools?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> I have been a Craftsman fan for over 50 years and have more Craftsman tool than I can even think of right now, but some of the Kobalt tools have impressed me. I have heard that Craftsman no longer has a lifetime warranty on all their tools?


They never have had a lifetime warranty on everything. It's hand tools that came with a lifetime warranty. Powertools, cutting tools with the exception of chisels, and electrical equipment never have.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I remember buying broken Craftsman ratchets, as well as other tools, at pawn shops for next to nothing then taking them back to Sears to change them out. I am not sure if they still change out ratchets or if you get a rebuild kit.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

I got a set of the quick adjustable pliers for Xmas, which broke the second time I used it.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I remember buying broken Craftsman ratchets, as well as other tools, at pawn shops for next to nothing then taking them back to Sears to change them out. I am not sure if they still change out ratchets or if you get a rebuild kit.


It's a rebuild kit, which kinda sucks if you have one of the older ones with the metal innards, the new innards kits are a lot of plastic.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mort said:


> It's a rebuild kit, which kinda sucks if you have one of the older ones with the metal innards, the new innards kits are a lot of plastic.


Last I looked at a rebuild kit (I always put them in myself) they didn't have any plastic in them. Now that was six months ago or so....

I'm having a hard time picturing what could even be plastic.


----------

